# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Вымогатели Locky и Mamba возвращаются с новыми возможностями

## olejah

Эксперты предупреждают о появлении новых образцов вымогателей Mamba и Locky. В прошлом году эти шифровальщики держали пользователей в страхе, а в этом году злоумышленники, стоящие за ними, решили оснастить их более разрушительными возможностями.

*Diablo6 – новый вариант вымогателя Locky*

Locky впервые появился в начале 2016 года и быстро стал одним из самых распространенных вымогателей. Он распространялся благодаря вредоносным вложениям и шифровал почти все форматы файлов на компьютере жертвы, требуя выкуп в биткойнах.

Недавно исследователям удалось обнаружить вредоносную кампанию, распространяющую новый вариант вымогателя Locky, он стал известнее как Diablo6. Атакует Diablo6 преимущественно пользователей и компании в США, затем идет Австрия.

Независимый исследователь по безопасности, использующий онлайн-псевдоним Racco42, наткнулся на новый вариант Locky, который шифрует файлы на зараженных компьютерах и добавляет к ним расширение.diablo6.

Как обычно, шифровальщик распространяется в электронных письмах, содержащих файл Microsoft Word в качестве вложения, который при открытии запускается скрипт VBS. Этот скрипт загружает саму вредоносную программу с удаленного сервера на компьютер пользователя.



После запуска новый вымогатель шифрует файлы с помощью ключа RSA-2048 (256-битное алгоритм шифрования AES CBC), затем отображает инструкцию, по которой пользователь должен загрузить и установить браузер Tor, после чего посетить сайт злоумышленника для получения дальнейших инструкций.

Diablo6 требует от жертвы 0,48 биткойна (более $ 2,079 за восстановление файлов.

К сожалению, в настоящее время невозможно восстановить файлы, зашифрованные Diablo6, поэтому пользователям необходимо соблюдать осторожность при открытии вложений электронной почты.

*Новый вариант вредоноса Mamba*

Mamba – очень агрессивный вид вымогателя, он шифрует весь жесткий диск зараженного компьютера, из-за чего операционная система становится непригодной к использованию. Mamba был нацелен на корпорации и крупные организации.

Теперь исследователи Лаборатории Касперского обнаружили новую кампанию по распространению Mamba, атакующую корпоративные сети в Бразилии и Саудовской Аравии.

Mamba использует легитимную программу шифрования Windows DiskCryptor с открытым исходным кодом, благодаря чему удается полностью блокировать жесткие диски компьютеров в целевых организациях. Таким образом, данные расшифровать невозможно, поскольку алгоритмы шифрования, используемые DiskCryptor, очень сильны.



Схема распространения Mamba предполагает либо использование набора эксплойтов, либо вредоносные вложения, отправленные по электронной почте.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

